# World of warcraft!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi. just wondering if anyone here likes world of warcraft! I just started playing and im a level 11 night elf druid, lol! h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

YaAy, I just turned lvl 12! I will be saying it every time I advanse a lvl!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> YaAy, I just turned lvl 12! I will be saying it every time I advanse a lvl!


oh god....


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh god....


just kidden!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> just kidden!


phew...


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 20, 2008)

get bf2142


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

Is that the only game you play macro junkie?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> get bf2142


wat the heck is that game?


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

bad question chris boy


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> wat the heck is that game?


thats cool


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> bad question chris boy


lol why?


----------



## acerbity (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to play World of Warcraft.

I got exasperated with all the thirteen year olds spamming every channel possible.

Instead I get it to put up with it here now!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> lol why?


I'm scared he might try to sell it to us for a third time


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I'm scared he might try to sell it to us for a third time


then we get a story.. when you finished reading you got a 3 meters long beard.....


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, im getting back into classic Halo 3 after a recent spree }: D

Oh and found a friend on xbox live who showed me the secret ending on halo3 :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Lol, im getting back into classic Halo 3 after a recent spree }: DOh and found a friend on xbox live who showed me the secret ending on halo3 :lol:


Halo stinks, all halos i dont like.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Halo stinks, all halos i dont like.


lol halo rocks my socks :lol: warcraft sucks


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol halo rocks my socks :lol: warcraft sucks


Which do you think is better

Halo 1

Halo 2

Halo 3

What system do you prefer it on the most.

Xbox or PC


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 23, 2008)

I like Halo 2 on PC best.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Which do you think is betterHalo 1
> 
> Halo 2
> 
> ...


i play 1-2 with my friend, he has an Xbox

i like the games. good game.. yup yup.


----------



## Thorska (Jul 31, 2008)

used to play WoW a heck of alot, was in one of the top guilds in europe for a while but eventually got bored of the game, and now play Team Fortress 2 and Call of Duty 4 for hours on end instead  

and the Halo's are good, but pretty standard games imo, i don't see the fuss everyone makes about them


----------



## Meiji (Jul 31, 2008)

...how do other people feel about non-relevant subjects such as this being discussed on the forum?


----------



## Thorska (Jul 31, 2008)

Meiji said:


> ...how do other people feel about non-relevant subjects such as this being discussed on the forum?


thats why this thread is in the "other discussions" (a.k.a. Off-topic) forum isn't it?


----------

